# Is This Similarminds Test Accurate?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Link: http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/cog_jung.pl

Did you get your type?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Not for me; I scored ISTJ. But I have been getting that result on internet tests a lot lately, so I guess it's accurate in the sense of conforming to other tests.

All the Enneagram type scores were very close, so definitely not accurate.

I don't understand why there are two columns of scores for some of the tested traits.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Not super accurate...I would not put too much faith in these tests...



> Introverted (*I*) 50% Extroverted (E) 22%
> Intuitive (*N*) 44% Sensing (S) 43%
> Thinking (*T*) 52% Feeling (F) 4%
> Judging (*J*) 52% Perceiving (P) 33%​
> ...


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I didn't get a type.










There was one for Ni I selected 0 on.
"I have magical thinking or odd beliefs".
According to who?


EDIT: why do my results look different to the other one posted?
Same test??


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Your results:

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (55%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (95%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (85%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (5%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - estp

According to my own self-perception, I think that the percentages are around where they should be. I think my Se is better/more evident than my Ti, I type as ISTP because my Ni is a lot stronger than my Fe.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (75%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (60%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (10%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (10%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (50%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (70%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - entj
---
Reasonably close, I suppose. LOL at my radical lack of both Ne and Se. I remember when @Turi was positing that both introverted and extroverted versions of each letter should be equal, I was thinking that it struck me as off since I don't really identify with Ne much at all.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

PiT said:


> Reasonably close, I suppose. LOL at my radical lack of both Ne and Se. I remember when @Turi was positing that both introverted and extroverted versions of each letter should be equal, I was thinking that it struck me as off since I don't really identify with Ne much at all.


Ti/Te, Fi/Fe and Si/Se have pretty similar scores here, though, lol.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Turi said:


> Ti/Te, Fi/Fe and Si/Se have pretty similar scores here, though, lol.


I am actually pretty balanced here.

I did the same as you did in re magical thinking. The thing is, I was different as a kid. I would develop lengthy fantasy narratives based in video games and geared towards wish fulfillment. If I had ever put pen to paper some of these would have spanned hundreds of pages, but they only ever existed in my head. I've moved beyond that now that I have grown up though, and have developed a strong averse reaction to any kind of magical thinking. Contrary to the intuitive stereotype (though I guess this is more an NF stereotype) I reject spirituality altogether.

As for Fi, I am well aware of my propensity for Fi, but the lack of juxtapositions among the questions failed to reveal that I usually do assign greater weight to Te in decisionmaking. For that reason, this test will struggle to distinguish a well-developed tertiary from an auxiliary.

I am guessing that the type assignment matrix is looking for the top two functions, since if it looked beyond that my strong Fi/weak Se would contraindicate ENTJ. It also explains why it failed to assign you a type, since you have a tie for Fi/Ti at the top followed by Ni, which doesn't correspond to anything.


----------



## thm (Jan 22, 2018)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (90%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (55%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (25%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (60%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear



Typeless...I broke the test...

Fi and Ne being top is accurate, Se being lowest is also totally accurate (although I think it's less than 25%). Ti being higher than one would expect from an INFP would make sense given that F is my weakest dimension I guess but...not _that_ high!

Also I don't think my Fe is nearly that high, but I could see the test having trouble distinguishing from Fi-y things and Fe-y ones.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

honestly wouldn't say it's totally inaccurate


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (30%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiments

based on your results your type is likely - infj


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

For me, the link goes to this overall test in which I got:

motiv type - AOTWXRG / motiv+ type - AOT|W|xRG
jung type - INTJ

And this for Enneagram:

Type 1	57%	
Type 2	10%	
Type 3	29%	
Type 4	85%	
Type 5	84%	
Type 6	38%	
Type 7	66%
Type 8	81%	
Type 9	16%

(even though I believe my tritype is better fitted to 548, others have said that I seem more of a 541)

And some scores for personality disorders that I don't wish to disclose. : P

Edit to add: I fond the cognitive functions link. Here are my results:


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (100%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (80%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (20%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (40%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (25%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - entj


----------

